# Long term rental in crete wanted



## lmm0043 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, my partner and I are travelling to Crete early next year with a view to moving there. We are looking for a property to rent for 1 year minimum - location and views being the most important thing. Oh yes, and we have 1 well behaved dog that is coming with us. So if you know of anything that might be of interest, please let me know - we are coming out mid/end November to look at properties. Many thanks, Frances


----------

